# Angle boxing



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

This is my typical angle boxing routine. It's the last 15 sheets in a 300 sheet house. Double run, no top angle laps, leg laps placed at wall seams. It probably took Fr8 5 miniutes to pick out this room.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job:thumbsup: gotta love the 8'. I shot a short vid of me pumpin some angles off stilts... nots so good,didnt want to show and get laughed at. Is Fr8 younger than you? Sheeesh, get him on that box.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good stuff PA - good pace


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> Nice job:thumbsup: gotta love the 8'. I shot a short vid of me pumpin some angles off stilts... nots so good,didnt want to show and get laughed at. Is Fr8 younger than you? Sheeesh, get him on that box.


Usually over 8'8" I'll jump up and do the same routine except the leg portion below the wall seam. After I get down I run the bottoms. Fr8's getting there, we share on the tool running.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

maybe Ill dig that vid up


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Dang, now I want an 8" box.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks good bro!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A true professional:thumbsup:

that's exactly how that toy should be ran, takes a lot of practice to run the angle box end to end like that (maybe we should watch fr8 run it:whistling2. Then leaving the lap marks at the 4 foot mark (joints), leaving the least amount of lift marks possible.

The only problem I had, was feeling the pain in my belly, watching you do the up stroke. Maybe I should go back to using the angle box, it might shrink my belly:thumbup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

What a mess IMO .Anything looks good on camera until you get a close up.:whistling2:Bust out the 80 grit.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> What a mess IMO .Anything looks good on camera until you get a close up.:whistling2:Bust out the 80 grit.


 The same could be said on your work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice PA .. Those seams and butts look perfect too..:yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Final touch drywall said:


> What a mess IMO .Anything looks good on camera until you get a close up.:whistling2:Bust out the 80 grit.


 
:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is my typical angle boxing routine. It's the last 15 sheets in a 300 sheet house. Double run, no top angle laps, leg laps placed at wall seams. It probably took Fr8 5 miniutes to pick out this room.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA&feature=youtu.be


 Lookin good P.A. but with a mudrunner u could of done that in half the time:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Lookin good P.A. but with a mudrunner u could of done that in half the time:thumbup:


 Awww BS,post a vid of that. I call BS


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> Awww BS,post a vid of that. I call BS


 Its u thats full of sh*t chief not me!!!:furious: I will easy do that for u if u want but u better stop speakin sh*t or i will have a flyin visit 2 kick ur teeth 2 the back of ur head!! U ever used a runner with a 2.5 head on it??????????????? No so shut the F*CK up and go play with ur dolls!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

ez tuff guy. Show me ur not full of sh1t beings I cant understand ur typing. Half the time. Lets see it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> ez tuff guy. Show me ur not full of sh1t beings I cant understand ur typing. Half the time. Lets see it


 I have shat on bigger things than u chief:whistling2: F*ck knows why u cant undestand my typing as every other person on here can!!!!!! Ur a MASTER BAITTER like i said a while back so go F*CK urself!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

are you gonna prove me wrong or prove me right? Ball is in your court. Besides I have only 1 doll and she is laying here next to me right now:jester: how bout u?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Lookin good P.A. but with a mudrunner u could of done that in half the time:thumbup:


I have a brand new one and it's slow. It doesn't push mud out fast enough.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> are you gonna prove me wrong or prove me right? Ball is in your court. Besides I have only 1 doll and she is laying here next to me right now:jester: how bout u?


 Sh*t lad i will easy do a vid of the runnner and a 2.5 head on it! Its fast its easy! Is that 1 o that blow up dolls lying next 2 u?:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have a brand new one and it's slow. It doesn't push mud out fast enough.


Yea P.A u have 2 get the mix right or they r a pain!! But with the 2.5 its sweet :yes: U should try the little head 2 finish ur corners with the runner,u will like it:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Yea P.A u have 2 get the mix right or they r a pain!! But with the 2.5 its sweet :yes: U should try the little head 2 finish ur corners with the runner,u will like it:thumbsup:


Tried it once. Wasn't happy with the result. I'd likely have to change the blade settings on my angle heads to get it working better. I have them set up to run 2.5 then 3.5.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tried it once. Wasn't happy with the result. I'd likely have to change the blade settings on my angle heads to get it working better. I have them set up to run 2.5 then 3.5.


 Yea i know what us saying there! The 3.5 i have needs the mud pretty thin then it works good:thumbsup: The thing i found with the runner was 2 push it hard into the corner before u twist the handle(If u know what i mean?) Then just glide it along ,then u dont get a big build up of mud in the corners!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Never liked the corner box as doesn't hold enough gear and a bit cack handed in tight spaces. It's what you are used to I suppose. Fancy a Mudrunner but don't like the idea of pissing the mud right down for it to be able to push it out, so i'll stick with my Apla-Tech Canon and the 2.5 Northstar head.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Sh*t lad i will easy do a vid of the runnner and a 2.5 head on it! Its fast its easy! Is that 1 o that blow up dolls lying next 2 u?:jester:


 no shes in the drawer,she only comes out on special occasions. I can prolly ship her to ya to borrow:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Never liked the corner box as doesn't hold enough gear and a bit cack handed in tight spaces. It's what you are used to I suppose. Fancy a Mudrunner but don't like the idea of pissing the mud right down for it to be able to push it out, so i'll stick with my Apla-Tech Canon and the 2.5 Northstar head.


Never tried the Alpha stuff Tony but it looks the dogs bits!:thumbsup: Sites i am on,there is no power so that means a genny goingNo Tony with the 2.5 head it s not that thin of a mix.its when u get into the bigger heads it needs a bit thinner or its a bit slow! But that could b the set up on my head!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> no shes in the drawer,she only comes out on special occasions. I can prolly ship her to ya to borrow:yes:


Plenty living things here:yes:Sheep aswell


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Plenty living things here:yes:Sheep aswell


HEY! Pa yer kilt doon Jock...... you'll take an eye out with that thing :jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

VanMan, we use the 2.5 on a pole behind the taper, glides right along, plenty of mud to bed the corners, so no need to add the Runner to the mix.

Like PA said, his runner would probably work fine if he took the time to adjust his heads to work with it instead of the corner box. It might change in time, but I don't find pushing the CB that difficult physically, might change my tune if I ran an entire house though.:whistling2:

I'm fairly new to PA's way of doing things, he has the experience w/ the CB so he runs it 99% of the time while I pick. Time is money, and he is just faster and neater with it. We switch up with the taper, and boxes I run 90% of the time. So far it works for us, and I'll keep working on getting more proficient with the other tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres 2 inch goldblatt on top of 4inch tapeworm, The corner on the top pic hasnt been picked yet, Its about 1cm, let it tack up and its so easy,Tight and clean with no slop, Like vanman said. A smaller head to finish is smokin fast, Light and easy with no pushing, Must get around to posting post a clip of the runner in the mudrunner vids thread one day. Yeah, a corner box works, But so does a hammer instead of a nailgun, Or a paintbrush instead of an airless sprayer. :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like 2 different methods, one way is fast to tape and one way is fast to coat. Smaller going big and big going small. If we used a small head on box it would go faster and farther but taping would take longer with a big head. Cazna dont you 2 coat angles after tape?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im still refining things chris, You do have a point with the faster and slower taping, Each to our own, At this stage its a prefill hotmud gaps and bevels in corners, Then tape (Either zooka) Or tapepro mudhead on a tube (This gives me more mud and perfect tapes) Then a mudrun with tapeworm 4, Then mudrun with 2 or 2.5 inch head. So its one coat over tape to finish all with AP mud, Some do zooka, 2.5, then 3 then 3.5 all with CB or runner, Some tape corners, then 3.5, Then 2.5 on the box to finish. I did them all by hand one side let dry then do the other for ten years, I still think thats the best corner, But the tapeworm 4 and finishing smaller is as good.

If you use a taping mud for corner tape then this shrinks a lot and twists up the tape, So it needs two coat over it to level out, But a good all purpose is a bit more stable so you can get away with one over the tape, Its that tapeworm 4 that makes the difference for me, It a great head, Cover tapes, feathers the edge extreamlly well, The smaller heads are different, Kind of more of a scrapecoat than a filling coat. Like i said each to our own, I just like mixing things up a bit to give my mind something to do or i get bored.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Sh*t lad i will easy do a vid of the runnner and a 2.5 head on it! Its fast its easy! Is that 1 o that blow up dolls lying next 2 u?:jester:





chris said:


> ez tuff guy. Show me ur not full of sh1t beings I cant understand ur typing. Half the time. Lets see it





chris said:


> no shes in the drawer,she only comes out on special occasions. I can prolly ship her to ya to borrow:yes:


 
:lol::lol:....JC...You guys are crazy....LMAO!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> :lol::lol:....JC...You guys are crazy....LMAO!!!!


 
Its ok Moore, You can admit you want the blow up doll sent to your place :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its ok Moore, You can admit you want the blow up doll sent to your place :whistling2:


 Glue some wool to her,,and send her on ...I'll poke a hole in It..:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Glue some wool to her,,and send her on ...I'll poke a hole in It..:yes:


 Black or blonde


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Black or blonde


Don't make a chit to me !! It's all wool on the outside.so :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im still refining things chris, You do have a point with the faster and slower taping, Each to our own, At this stage its a prefill hotmud gaps and bevels in corners, Then tape (Either zooka) Or tapepro mudhead on a tube (This gives me more mud and perfect tapes) Then a mudrun with tapeworm 4, Then mudrun with 2 or 2.5 inch head. So its one coat over tape to finish all with AP mud, Some do zooka, 2.5, then 3 then 3.5 all with CB or runner, Some tape corners, then 3.5, Then 2.5 on the box to finish. I did them all by hand one side let dry then do the other for ten years, I still think thats the best corner, But the tapeworm 4 and finishing smaller is as good.
> 
> If you use a taping mud for corner tape then this shrinks a lot and twists up the tape, So it needs two coat over it to level out, But a good all purpose is a bit more stable so you can get away with one over the tape, Its that tapeworm 4 that makes the difference for me, It a great head, Cover tapes, feathers the edge extreamlly well, The smaller heads are different, Kind of more of a scrapecoat than a filling coat. Like i said each to our own, I just like mixing things up a bit to give my mind something to do or i get bored.


But thats 3 coats, you will be too tired to play with your blow up doll when you get home:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

3 coats on angles? wow. I tape and do one pass. Done!
And they always turn out great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Read again, 2 coats, thats two coats, Tape and mudrun in one go, Instead of swiping with a smaller head on a pole, Swipe with a bigger head on a mudrunner after taping. the zooka i find dosent leave enough for a 3.5 head swipe, the runner adds that little bit more when needed so i can finish with a smaller head and picking is a lot easier, ( Thank you Capt sheetrock, it took a while for him to get it into my head) I would count loading a corner first with a cp, then wiping with a flusher 2 coats, so your giving it three passes 2Buck, Whats your way PT.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Read again, 2 coats, thats two coats, Tape and mudrun in one go, Instead of swiping with a smaller head on a pole, Swipe with a bigger head on a mudrunner after taping. the zooka i find dosent leave enough for a 3.5 head swipe, the runner adds that little bit more when needed so i can finish with a smaller head and picking is a lot easier, ( Thank you Capt sheetrock, it took a while for him to get it into my head) I would count loading a corner first with a cp, then wiping with a flusher 2 coats, so your giving it three passes 2Buck, Whats your way PT.


Typically I tape with my 2.5" flusher, then just pass my 3" after and clean up my 3 ways. I've been trying some new things on the last few jobs though. I've always been happy with the way my angles turn out, but after joining this site it's kind of opened up my eyes to trying things differently. So I've been trying different combos and such.
What do you guys think? Flusher first, then angle head?
I have a 2.5" tin flusher and 3" as well as 3" Columbia angle head.
What would you guys recommend doing if I was to try things differently?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Typically I tape with my 2.5" flusher, then just pass my 3" after and clean up my 3 ways. I've been trying some new things on the last few jobs though. I've always been happy with the way my angles turn out, but after joining this site it's kind of opened up my eyes to trying things differently. So I've been trying different combos and such.
> What do you guys think? Flusher first, then angle head?
> I have a 2.5" tin flusher and 3" as well as 3" Columbia angle head.
> What would you guys recommend doing if I was to try things differently?


I found,,,, in general, you half to go with the mechanical head 1st, then the tin flusher.The mechanical head tends to cut into tape if it was installed with a tin wiper or flusher. The mechanical head sets the tape in more square.

The tin flusher is good to flush/glaze with IMO, no clean up at the bottoms and no surprise lines in you work like the mechanical heads leave. but you might half to cut/sponge in a sharper point though.

Just bought a TT 3.5,,,, went 2.5 DM then 3.5 TT, too much damn sanding, so will be switching order next job, witch I'm not keen on.

Miss my 3.5 can-am


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Theres so many ways to do your angles isnt there, This has all been beaten to death in passed threads PT, I have tryed all the ways i can think of, Im primarily after the easiest which gives me the best result in the least amount of passes possable without shoving, (I know that sounds lazy but i will be doing this for a long time and dont want to be hammered to bits in my old age)

The Capt use to post more and he was saying all about using the runner behind the corner roller with a 3.5 head and finishing with a 2.5, I thought he was nuts, After all, dont you cover every coat, Dont you box smaller to bigger not the other way around??

Anyway, After he grabbed my head and banged it on the keyboard i finally decided to try it, And he was correct in all he said, I just stepped up to a bigger 4 inch head and really liked it, then finish with a smaller head, I think its been mentioned a few times that angle heads were actually designed to used bigger then smaller.

This is also where the goldblatt mud diver comes into its own, How do you fill a zooka with a gooseneck then fill a runner with the pump, ( Yes 2buck, you dont use a gooseneck so this would work to, dam awkward way to fill a zooka though) The diver allows this, The capt said he has one bucket with a pump for zooka mud, and another bucket with pump and thinner mud for the runner, If two pepole where running this holy hell you could fly though some angles, Then its a fast, easy one lazy swipe with a smaller head with easy corner picking to finish, Food for thought eh PT. PS, Thank you again Capt Sheetrock :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Theres so many ways to do your angles isnt there, This has all been beaten to death in passed threads PT, I have tryed all the ways i can think of, Im primarily after the easiest which gives me the best result in the least amount of passes possable without shoving, (I know that sounds lazy but i will be doing this for a long time and dont want to be hammered to bits in my old age)
> 
> The Capt use to post more and he was saying all about using the runner behind the corner roller with a 3.5 head and finishing with a 2.5, I thought he was nuts, After all, dont you cover every coat, Dont you box smaller to bigger not the other way around??
> 
> ...


Actually, it's bigger to smaller for the mechanical heads, well smaller to bigger for the tin angle heads.

Just saying:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> What a mess IMO .


:laughing:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is my typical angle boxing routine. It's the last 15 sheets in a 300 sheet house. Double run, no top angle laps, leg laps placed at wall seams. It probably took Fr8 5 miniutes to pick out this room.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA&feature=youtu.be


You're better with that thing than I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Typically I tape with my 2.5" flusher, then just pass my 3" after and clean up my 3 ways. I've been trying some new things on the last few jobs though. I've always been happy with the way my angles turn out, but after joining this site it's kind of opened up my eyes to trying things differently. So I've been trying different combos and such.
> What do you guys think? Flusher first, then angle head?
> I have a 2.5" tin flusher and 3" as well as 3" Columbia angle head.
> What would you guys recommend doing if I was to try things differently?


When running tin flushers, I went from 2.5" and 3", to more 3" and 3.5". I also like to stay with one maker of them, so stayed with Can-Am. BTE does allow you to adjust the side skids on theirs though, if you want to tweak them a little more to your liking.

When running a bazooka, with the 2.5", I found if you pushed a little much into the corner, to try to keep it 'squared' more, you would start leaving mud trails along the sides. With a 3", I can do that without that happening.

And I like the way a 3" and 3.5" flusher combo seems to finish a little better, and a little easier - a little more slope going into the corner. So I often use that combo as well when at times using things like a banjo.

I do try to make sure my 1st flusher's tip is at least as 'sharp' as the followup flusher, to better make sure that doesn't potentially cause problems after.

I've seen guys run flushers with the tips worn down pretty good, even to the point where there's an open notch at the tip. :no:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> VanMan, we use the 2.5 on a pole behind the taper, glides right along, plenty of mud to bed the corners, so no need to add the Runner to the mix.
> 
> Like PA said, his runner would probably work fine if he took the time to adjust his heads to work with it instead of the corner box. It might change in time, but I don't find pushing the CB that difficult physically, might change my tune if I ran an entire house though.:whistling2:
> 
> I'm fairly new to PA's way of doing things, he has the experience w/ the CB so he runs it 99% of the time while I pick. Time is money, and he is just faster and neater with it. We switch up with the taper, and boxes I run 90% of the time. So far it works for us, and I'll keep working on getting more proficient with the other tools.:thumbsup:


 I use a 3 head on a pole after the taper,then 2 finish i use the2.5 head! Its fast and easy! Going 2 try the 3.5 with the runner after the taper on the next house c how that goes!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Theres so many ways to do your angles isnt there, This has all been beaten to death in passed threads PT, I have tryed all the ways i can think of, Im primarily after the easiest which gives me the best result in the least amount of passes possable without shoving, (I know that sounds lazy but i will be doing this for a long time and dont want to be hammered to bits in my old age)
> 
> The Capt use to post more and he was saying all about using the runner behind the corner roller with a 3.5 head and finishing with a 2.5, I thought he was nuts, After all, dont you cover every coat, Dont you box smaller to bigger not the other way around??
> 
> ...


 Yea Cazna where is captain? He would sort this1 out!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea Cazna where is captain? He would sort this1 out!!:thumbsup:


I miss the Capt, Im always going to remember him for taking the time to get his way of corners into my head, Ok, Flying around with a 2.5 behind the zooka is fast, But messy, With the runner and a bigger head its very clean and tidy, No tails etc. So less picking and cleaning, If you leave the three ways to tack up then that easy as well, I like the advance 6 for that, You can bend the blade and feather the edge so sweet, Then like i said, The final with a smaller head is just so easy.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Ok, Flying around with a 2.5 behind the zooka is fast, But messy,


I'm not looking to argue but the way my 2.5 is set it isn't messy. It covers almost all the tape even in double bevel corners. I've followed the taper with my Nstar 3.5 on a pole and that coats pretty damn good but it doesn't cover all the tape. Taped with the 3.5 it on the mudrunner got the tape covered but I wasn't happy with the 2.5 result I was getting over top. So, I finished the job with the 3.5 & mudrunner and it was real sweet but slow. I'd likely have to readjust the 2.5 to run on top . I'm always open to easier/ faster ways of doing things if the finished product doesn't suffer as a result. So Caz and Vanman how do you have your heads setup? I need details of settings.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Good advice guys. Thanks for the info!
What I have been doing for the longest time has just been running my 3" tin flusher twice. And that's been going great. I've recently started running a 2.5" for taping and then a 3" for coating which also works great! And then my 3" lasts longer, doesn't wear down as quick because im using it way less.
So I've just been experimenting the last few jobs. I tried running my 3" Columbia angle head for taping and then passing over with my 3" flusher for the final, but I found that the angle head wipes so tight that when I pass the flusher afterwards it almost leaves too much mud...
I dont know..


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm not looking to argue but the way my 2.5 is set it isn't messy. It covers almost all the tape even in double bevel corners. I've followed the taper with my Nstar 3.5 on a pole and that coats pretty damn good but it doesn't cover all the tape. Taped with the 3.5 it on the mudrunner got the tape covered but I wasn't happy with the 2.5 result I was getting over top. So, I finished the job with the 3.5 & mudrunner and it was real sweet but slow. I'd likely have to readjust the 2.5 to run on top . I'm always open to easier/ faster ways of doing things if the finished product doesn't suffer as a result. So Caz and Vanman how do you have your heads setup? I need details of settings.


 
I agree, P.A. I also tape with a 2.5" on a pole. It's no more messy than a 3". The 2.5 leaves more mud over the tape than a bigger head would.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm not looking to argue but the way my 2.5 is set it isn't messy. It covers almost all the tape even in double bevel corners. I've followed the taper with my Nstar 3.5 on a pole and that coats pretty damn good but it doesn't cover all the tape. Taped with the 3.5 it on the mudrunner got the tape covered but I wasn't happy with the 2.5 result I was getting over top. So, I finished the job with the 3.5 & mudrunner and it was real sweet but slow. I'd likely have to readjust the 2.5 to run on top . I'm always open to easier/ faster ways of doing things if the finished product doesn't suffer as a result. So Caz and Vanman how do you have your heads setup? I need details of settings.


Sorry PA, I have no settings details, My DM boneheads havent worked out, I have tryed setting them but dont seem to be able to get them right, The tapeworm and Goldblatts have worked right from new and i havent had to adjust them, Im looking forward to trying tapepros plastic body anglehead one day, I should send the dms to someone for a look over, ATT craig maybe, Or tapepros closer, But i cant be bothered with them to be honest, Maybe i should just sell em. Im sure its only adjustment but i have heads that work, So they can sit there and be annoying, They cost me a mint too. .

My DM 2.5 over tops not so good either, The goldblatt 2 just works, Sharp corner, No edges, Dosnt scratch, The dm edge ridges and leaves a funny curled string of mud in the corner, One of the skids was broken, i replaced it but its wrong, It loads heavy on one side, I guess it depends on the anglehead set up if it will work or not.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry if I am a bit thick Cazna but what heads are you now running? I thought that you were finishing with the 2.5" DM Over the Tapeworm 4".


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Sorry if I am a bit thick Cazna but what heads are you now running? I thought that you were finishing with the 2.5" DM Over the Tapeworm 4".


Im using a goldblatt 2 for finish gaz, Its quite a small head, Maybe they call it a 2.5?? I just checked, They do call it a 2.5, But its smaller than that, Just like there 3.5 is more like 3.75 and dms 3.5 is more like a 3.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/G2-Angle-Head.html

No one likes the goldblatts, And maybe if you got one it could be a dud, But mine work sweet, Never had to adjust em, I havent really got the confidence to, I cant seem to get the dms right, But i could try harder, Just cant be bothered with them.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Setting*



cazna said:


> Sorry PA, I have no settings details, My DM boneheads havent worked out, I have tryed setting them but dont seem to be able to get them right, The tapeworm and Goldblatts have worked right from new and i havent had to adjust them, Im looking forward to trying tapepros plastic body anglehead one day, I should send the dms to someone for a look over, ATT craig maybe, Or tapepros closer, But i cant be bothered with them to be honest, Maybe i should just sell em. Im sure its only adjustment but i have heads that work, So they can sit there and be annoying, They cost me a mint too. .
> 
> My DM 2.5 over tops not so good either, The goldblatt 2 just works, Sharp corner, No edges, Dosnt scratch, The dm edge ridges and leaves a funny curled string of mud in the corner, One of the skids was broken, i replaced it but its wrong, It loads heavy on one side, I guess it depends on the anglehead set up if it will work or not.


Hi Caz,
I'm sure there is plenty of info on here about corner finisher settings, but call me on skype if you want a hand.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks good man I like how you turn tha box before you hit the wall no laps I use the aplatech cannon it does a great job no pushing


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Typically I tape with my 2.5" flusher, then just pass my 3" after and clean up my 3 ways. I've been trying some new things on the last few jobs though. I've always been happy with the way my angles turn out, but after joining this site it's kind of opened up my eyes to trying things differently. So I've been trying different combos and such.
> What do you guys think? Flusher first, then angle head?
> I have a 2.5" tin flusher and 3" as well as 3" Columbia angle head.
> What would you guys recommend doing if I was to try things differently?


I do the exact same thing pt it's worked for years for me and they turn out beautiful


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

wallrocker said:


> Looks good man I like how you turn tha box before you hit the wall no laps I use the aplatech cannon it does a great job no pushing


I've run the Apla cfs already, easy angles for sure. Didn't like the old Apla coating heads. The cfs is too much trouble for jobs under 400 sheets IMO. I just checked out the canon, thats nice. Whats clean-up like on the pump in the winter? Can you leave it loaded if it doesn't freeze?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> I agree, P.A. I also tape with a 2.5" on a pole. It's no more messy than a 3". The 2.5 leaves more mud over the tape than a bigger head would.:yes:


All great minds think a like:yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've run the Apla cfs already, easy angles for sure. Didn't like the old Apla coating heads. The cfs is too much trouble for jobs under 400 sheets IMO. I just checked out the canon, thats nice. *Whats clean-up like on the pump in the winter?* Can you leave it loaded if it doesn't freeze?



I got rid of my Apla pump as it was too bulky to take on some of my jobs, especially where the stairs hadn't been fitted. I fill my 3' Canon from a Cinta long stroke pump. 4 pumps and it's full.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I got rid of my Apla pump as it was too bulky to take on some of my jobs, especially where the stairs hadn't been fitted. I fill my 3' Canon from a Cinta long stroke pump. 4 pumps and it's full.


 
I'll be getting a canon. Thanks TonyM


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm not looking to argue but the way my 2.5 is set it isn't messy. It covers almost all the tape even in double bevel corners. I've followed the taper with my Nstar 3.5 on a pole and that coats pretty damn good but it doesn't cover all the tape. Taped with the 3.5 it on the mudrunner got the tape covered but I wasn't happy with the 2.5 result I was getting over top. So, I finished the job with the 3.5 & mudrunner and it was real sweet but slow. I'd likely have to readjust the 2.5 to run on top . I'm always open to easier/ faster ways of doing things if the finished product doesn't suffer as a result. So Caz and Vanman how do you have your heads setup? I need details of settings.


 No idea how my 1 is set up:blink: Its a 2.5 bonehead that got a twisted frame once and got fixed and it just runs great,so sorry cant help there Maybe ask columbia!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll be getting a canon. Thanks TonyM


This is all you need mate.


















The 1/2hp compressor runs it no problem and the high filler on the pump save bending down.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Seeing the first pic I was thinking WTF! You made your pump air powered :thumbup:

I do like the goosneck though. Custom job?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TonyM said:


> This is all you need mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me scratching my head Tony









so you half to fill the canon with the pump to load it with mud, then attach a air hose at the bottom of the cannon to extract it????

What advantage would that have over a mud runner or a compound tube,,, now if it had a continuous flow.......

One thing I see with the design of the cannon is it would apply the mud like a angle box or wiper/glazer on a pole. Direct flushing on a cp tube sucks from my experience, well a mud runner I don't know.

it's just ?????? if I had to drag a air hose behind me all the time, I would want a constant flow of mud.

please explain pro's and cons, or make a video please

Thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Seeing the first pic I was thinking WTF! You made your pump air powered :thumbup:
> 
> I do like the goosneck though. Custom job?


Isnt that a cinta pump and gooseneck, Thats a factory made set up Philma, Cintas pump more mud than a standard pump so they say.

Dragging hoses thru a house is a mega pain in the arse, I know this from using airless sprayers, Might be different if there were no doors and frames to do battle with, The hose scratches these up, Im a tool junkie but no way would i want any drywall tool on a hose, You cover enough miles in a day with out all that backtracking to bend over, pick up and place hoses from room to room, Moving the hoses is nearly a full time job for someone just to keep the operater of the sprayer/tool moving. Thats what my helper does for me, Inside houses, roofs, and exterior, It makes a massive difference.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not a gooseneck, it's a high filler nozzle although you could probably fill a bazooka with it ok, and the pump has a 6" stroke as opposed to a standard pumps 4" so 50% more mud per press. The 3' canon tube holds about the same as a 12" Fat boy box so I can do quite a lot of internals with one tube. Dragging the hose around isn't an issue. The hose is quite supple, unlike an airless hose, as there is only about 90-100 psi required, plus you just pop off the hose and nip back to the pump and then connect again on your return, it takes a couple of seconds, that's all. Yes continuous flow would mean no filling but you would need to do a loy of internals to justify the £££££££ an airless is going to set you back. It's easy to use, just squeeze the trigger and go, plus it will pump mud of any thickness, unlike a mudrunner that only pushes mud that's like piss. I have longer and shorter tubes for higher rooms and tight spaces, but to be honest I only use the 3' one.
It takes about 5 mins to set up and not much more to clean it out.
I'll try and do a video next time my lad works with me.


----------



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

We use apla pumps and cannon tubes with an array of head attachments. We engineered our own guide rollers for inside Cove bead for special lab room applications. We Love our apla systems, they make a huge job much much faster to wipe out. Its a blaze for filling bead. A LABOR SAVER!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

OliverKBell said:


> do you pick the intersections?


It would be rude not to.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OK....Don't laugh.. I need to know just how thin will my mud will need to be to go over these ******* flushed angles .. I flushed nearly all the angles in this home[first time] ..With the exception of two small closets .. in this manner..130 boards..

The Capt said in a post.. that stuck with me ..If you think your angle mud is too thin ...thin it down some more.. Does it really have to be paint thin ?:blink: or just taping mud thin? 
This is the first time for me with boxing the angles on the entire house ...There flushed !! To late to turn back. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOlLlECYyBA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Angles look great:thumbsup:. You will have to find that out yourself. I like mine on the thinner side but not too soupy ( messy). I try to keep clean so others may soup theres more than me. I would rather thin it down a bit than have a full bucket of mud too runny. Taping mud sounds about right,,, but my tape mud may be differnt.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Angles look great:thumbsup:. You will have to find that out yourself. I like mine on the thinner side but not too soupy ( messy). I try to keep clean so others may soup theres more than me. I would rather thin it down a bit than have a full bucket of mud too runny. Taping mud sounds about right,,, but my tape mud may be differnt.


I agree with Chris. Taping mud sounds about the right consistency :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore, thin the mud like taping mud and run the box, if it's too hard to pretty much coat the whole angle on one pass, add more water. Judge by how much push effort it takes to get a coat in one pass.
I make angle mud a little looser than taping mud.
Lets see the angle box vid too:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> moore, thin the mud like taping mud and run the box, if it's too hard to pretty much coat the whole angle on one pass, add more water. Judge by how much push effort it takes to get a coat in one pass.
> I make angle mud a little looser than taping mud.
> Lets see the angle box vid too:thumbup:


I was just going to say the same thing as P.A.
If it feels like your at the gym working out and you have to do 3-4 passes to fill your corner out then odds are your mud is too thick.
You should be able to do one or two passes and be good to go.

I mixed my mud a little too thick today and it was a pain in the ass to push that angle box. But I only had a few rooms to do so I didn't care.
You'll find a happy medium. Too thin will piss all over and too thick and you'll have a hell of a good work out ahead of you.
You'll find that sweet spot.
I would say it's closest to taping mud, but a little on the thinner side.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> moore, thin the mud like taping mud and run the box, if it's too hard to pretty much coat the whole angle on one pass, add more water. Judge by how much push effort it takes to get a coat in one pass.
> I make angle mud a little looser than taping mud.
> Lets see the angle box vid too:thumbup:


 Yeah...I have a funny feeling the ******* flushing was the easy part!:whistling2: I'll make a vid Mike! Your gonna love it!!!:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We always use a little less than 3qts of water per bucket for angle mud. When your filling your angle box if the mud pisses out when your full you should be good.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Yeah...I have a funny feeling the ******* flushing was the easy part!:whistling2: I'll make a vid Mike! Your gonna love it!!!:yes:


 A good flush/ glaze will make pumping angles easier than a pisspoor job. Try pumpin angles that werent rolled and glazed get buffed real quick and usually pretty pissed. If you get a good roll and angles were glazed or wiped by hand by someone who knows what there doing than angle pumpin aint too bad. Your angles would be easy to pump from the looks of them:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I might get heat for this comment:whistling2:

If you run into trouble running the angle box Moore, just use your lambs wool roller to apply the mud over your tape, then run your angle head over it:yes:

Also, if you do get the angle box to work, your going to be like this , when you see how much mud it applies. Your going to think there is not enough mud covering the tape...... wait for it to dry the next day, before you judge it:yes:

Also, attach a pole to your lambs wool roller


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good video Moore. Never saw the lambs wool roller used over the tapes like a corner roller before, gazman would be proud of you. :yes:

As for the angle mud, PA Rocker summed it up with mentioning the effort used and adjust from there. Me I thin it but probably not quite as thin as taping mud but then everybodies taping mud may be different too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well I might get heat for this comment:whistling2:
> 
> If you run into trouble running the angle box Moore, just use your lambs wool roller to apply the mud over your tape, then run your angle head over it:yes:
> 
> ...


I tried that already bro...Looked great to me! [You and your 5 smilies!!!!] roll eyes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Good video Moore. Never saw the lambs wool roller used over the tapes like a corner roller before, gazman would be proud of you. :yes:
> 
> As for the angle mud, PA Rocker summed it up with mentioning the effort used and adjust from there. Me I thin it but probably not quite as thin as taping mud but then everybodies taping mud may be different too.


 That's where i got the idea..I tried gazmans dunny brush ...Then I 
thought..HELL..  I got a roller


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> just use your lambs wool roller to apply the mud over your tape, then run your angle head over it:yes:
> 
> Also, attach a pole to your lambs wool roller


That's how I've always ran my finish coat angles after the tape is dry. I mix the mud between boxing and taping consistency, a little closer to box mud. Lambs wool corner roller (not the giant Hyde one) on a 4 foot stick, roll 6 feet, dip and roll again. Run the angle head once and its perfect every time unless you pick up a hitchhiker on the blades. When you get the mud thickness and length of the rolls just right it always covers nice and full and it doesn't run off the angle head like a soupy mess. Never understood why guys hump those  angle boxes?! The rollers I get have a wood core so they last for years, the covers last awhile too. Easiest way to do it IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

moore said:


> I tried that already bro...Looked great to me! [You and your 5 smilies!!!!] roll eyes.


are those your finished corners. i actually WANT to sand those corners. jealous!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What sized tool did you finish those corners with Moore?

They look great  , just a bit wider than I am used to seeing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> are those your finished corners. i actually WANT to sand those corners. jealous!!





Mudshark said:


> What sized tool did you finish those corners with Moore?
> 
> They look great  , just a bit wider than I am used to seeing.


 3.5 Columbia head... only one I have so it will have to do on both passes .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> are those your finished corners. i actually WANT to sand those corners. jealous!!


 OH yeah Carpentaper.. the angle in that pic is done..ready to sand.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> OH yeah Carpentaper.. the angle in that pic is done..ready to sand.


Very nice work!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Think you have a few of us wanting to sand behind your glazing :whistling2:
I remember a post by Craig saying he indents the bottom blades with his fingers when he's setting them up, to give the slightest curvature, it might lead to wearing a bit faster, but I'ma give it a go...

That head you got is set perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore, we've done the lambs wool roller then flushed, works great for small hot mud jobs!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

br549 said:


> Never understood why guys hump those  angle boxes?!


The angle box is faster, hands down, in the end time is money. We've done small hot mud jobs they way you are talking about. So we don't have to run hot mud through the pump.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

fr8train said:


> The angle box is faster, hands down, in the end time is money..:thumbsup:


 Yup:yes: and it does a better job( squaring the corner) If set up right an anglebox isnt that tuff.. Ill be pumpin angles today


----------

